# 1990 Schwinn KOM S9



## Champy (Mar 14, 2018)

Ive been looking for a good condition KOM S9 FOREVER.  They were black and orange with Shimano XT.  At this point I would consider any condition but must be original paint.  I couldnt even find a picture on google.  If anyone knows where one is hiding please let me know.


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 15, 2018)

Here are the catalog pages from Tom Findley's site.


----------



## DaveM (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi -- did you ever find that bike? I think I might have that same model in my basement. It has the original, beautiful gloss black with orange crackle paint job.


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Aug 6, 2021)

I have a '90 S7 54cm/21" with 31 1/2" standover.  Has broken right hand shifter, missing saddle  and mismatch rims.  Otherwise, original.  PM me if interested.  I'm going to start to track down shifter and saddle...


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Aug 6, 2021)

Just finished it with new Sram shifters and NOS Avocet Racing saddle.  $250 + actual ship


----------



## Tdk (Nov 16, 2022)

Champy said:


> Ive been looking for a good condition KOM S9 FOREVER.  They were black and orange with Shimano XT.  At this point I would consider any condition but must be original paint.  I couldnt even find a picture on google.  If anyone knows where one is hiding please let me know.



I know this post is old but are you still looking for a KOM S9?


----------

